# My E60 Pics from Munich...



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

While at BMW AG in Munich last week, I was able to get a
sneak-peek and a quick drive in a new 2004 5-Series. The All-New
5 will be released in Germany in July and in the US in September/October. 
The car is amazing! The car looks really stunning in person. 
The first car is a Silver Grey Metallic 530d w/ Black interior. We
also went to the Dingolfing plant and saw the new 5's (E60s) rolling down
the assembly line along with the current 5s (E39s). Compared to the
Munich plant, Dingolfing is much bigger and more high-tech. It features
the largest and most powerful metal press in the automotive industry.

We also got to see a Black 520i w/ a new interior color:
"Truffle Brown" w/ Black Wood Trim, photos at the bottom...


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

*My E60 Pics from Munich...(part 2)*


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

*My E60 Pics from Munich...(part 3)*

Here is the Jet Black 520i w/ the Truffle Brown Dakota
Leather & Black Wood Trim:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

man the rear of the car from the side angle looks so bad, like it was hacked on from a different car:thumbdwn: 

besides that look ok to me, thanks for the pics


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

The side pic, #5 really makes the car look bad :thumbdwn: I was hoping they would clean that up.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Thanks for the pics, Roup!!!



Btw, if you posted here more often, you'd remember just
how the software works...


<< roup1
Officially Welcomed to The 'Fest

Registered: *Dec 2001*
What I drive: 2002 M3 w/ SMGii
Location: Newport Beach, CA
Posts: *13* >>

You know, I added the ED forum just for you...
:angel:

Btw, how's your business coming along??


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

*Thanks Jon!!!*

The reason that I don't post more often is that I seem to get flamed when I do...I'm just trying to contribute to the community! I'm no technical guru 

All is well otherwise...Business has been slow, but I'm keeping busy.

How's everything in paradise?

Roup


----------



## Allan (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't even like the steering wheel. [/B][/QUOTE]

So you think that monstrosity from the E39 (with the big rectangle in the hub) is better?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Thanks Jon!!!*



roup1 said:


> *The reason that I don't post more often is that
> I seem to get flamed when I do...I'm just trying to
> contribute to the community! I'm no technical guru
> 
> ...


Everything is great here Roupen, and our business is 
finally getting back on track. 

You know, I'd love it if you could share some of
your ED stuff with our fellow Festians.

Have you got any cool stories or pics of your
tour groups??


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

While on the way to a beer garden in North Munich (not too far from the Munich Neiderlassing and ED centers), we saw a new 5 being towed into a BMW parking lot. I'm guessing software bug.

So, I suppose that if being a kernel hacker peters out, they'll always need someone to hack BMW bugs, right?


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm liking it more and more, but...

Am I the only one who thinks this car was styled for Klingons? 

The whole car (!), but especially, the steering wheel:


----------



## jygesq (May 16, 2003)

*great photos, ugly car*

looks like lexus es300 crossed with honda
accord (2004). thought door lock,unlock switch sucks in our e39 (shoud be one on each door,) but in this car with Nissan interior, its on the dash!!!!what moron designed the interior? we know what moron designed the exterior.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

The good:
-The interior quality seems to be a little better than the e65
-knobs for the climate control (better htan buttons in old e39)
-hard button the DSC cancel-- i think the e65 requires you to do this via i-drive.
the bad:
-its just so damn ugly--both interior and exterior. 


This car will grow on me as much as the new Lexus ES300 or the Honda Accord-- not much.

I'm glad for BMW's sake that some people seem to like it-- I wish that I could find something good about the styling. It just seems totally wrong.


----------



## Saintor (Dec 14, 2002)

Great pictures. Just sad to see what they did to the E39. Looks like bad American influence (i.e. Pontiac). The door panels resumes it all.


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

I really liked the e39, but I think the e60 looks damn good as well. I bet there are going to be a lot of people who are complaining about the new styling now changing their minds when it is seen in person. :eeps:


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

___lk___ said:


> *but not even photoshop can help that Klingon interior...although the 6sp manual is sweet. *


That's the feeling I get when seeing the interior and to some point the exterior as well. The steering wheel's shape reminds me of that alien's face you always see at the end of the credits on the 60's Star Trek series.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

crete said:


> *The steering wheel's shape reminds me of that alien's face you always see at the end of the credits on the 60's Star Trek series. *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------

